# Connection between fluoride and osteosarcoma



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Worth a share

PAW PRINTS: Fluoride in pet food: The link to osteosarcoma » Valley Life » News From Terre Haute, Indiana


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Man, we should just all crawl into a hole and die because everything today can be a potential carcinogen. The air we breathe is filled with crap but we still have to breathe it! LOL! Sorry, that's just my crazy sense of humor shining through LOL! I mostly drink spring water in my home and so do my animals  However, alot of osteosarcoma is linked to early spay and neuter as well if done before 1 year of age so I would consider that before I would even think about water intake. JMO  Thanks for the info !!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I didn't know they add it to pet foods.. I knew it was in the water. Our city just voted to keep the flouride in despite a lot of controversy over it. :frown:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Caty- you should read Buyer Beware by Susan Thixston, its amazing the levels of various heavy metals that are found in pet food, especially low end ones.


----------

